# Need fursona help.



## makmakmob (May 27, 2009)

I plan to use your help to build the ultimate steryotypical fursona!

We'll each add a trait (or maybe a few) until we have an idea we're satisfied with.


First off, their name is something blatently Japanese with 'kitsune' at the end.


----------



## Jelly (May 27, 2009)

Last name should be "Darkwolf."
AND THEY'RE UMBRAKINETIC. THEY CONTROL THE SHADOWS. (@U0492u4


----------



## Gavrill (May 27, 2009)

He has no parents

And his tail is rainbow colored. Everything else is black


----------



## Attaman (May 27, 2009)

They need a pair of wings, one white feathered the other black.
They need to have a Katana.
If a guy, big cock.  Bulge should be the size of his head.
If a woman, big breasts and still bearing a cock.
Plenty of pointless scars across their body.
Must be under 20 years of age, but above 11.
Unnatural hair / fur colors.


----------



## Vexerfireblaze (May 27, 2009)

ALWAYS has to have wings, wings are a must


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2009)

Definitely needs a likes/hates list. Needs rainbow colored bracelets and collars. Also an abundance of zippers.


----------



## krisCrash (May 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> He has no parents
> 
> And his tail is rainbow colored. Everything else is black


Rape is the new dead parents

Purple is also good. Definitely at least one purple eye, changeable eye colours is good.

Multiple species that aren't taken much into account anyway-hybrid.


----------



## Xipoid (May 27, 2009)

Consider:


Fox/Wolf/Mythical creature/Some combination thereof.
Angel/Demon wings (both at the same time).
Has a demon spirit trapped inside them (or is one).
 Unnaturally endowed.
Possesses seemingly antiquated but magical weapons (esp. a Katana e.g. a Katana that cannot break) or something extremely technologically advanced (e.g. a massive gun-sword made of ultralight materials that also cannot break/jam/fail).
Possesses the skill to utilize these weapons. Esp. if no one else in the world can.
 Loves sex. All the time, but is immune to STDs or just diseases in general.
 Super ripped, which you can somehow see beneath their fur/scales.
 He/she loves his/her friends and will sacrifice anything for them.
 Fur markings make no sense. Same with coloring.
Possess some form of psychic or spiritual power making them effectively a god.
Able to shape shift. Into anything. Instantly.
 None of their powers have drawbacks.
 Their parents/family died when they were young, leaving them alone in a careless, hateful world to fend for themselves and fight to survive. This makes them an emotionless, self-centered bad-ass, but deep down they just want to be loved. Beneath their callous exterior they have a soft spot for love and a heart of gold.
 Their name directly outlines who they are as a person (and consequently how flat of a character they are). It consists of a descriptor involving either their main interest, occupation, or skill and another descriptor utilizing a favorite thing of theirs or something they are supposed to represent, like their species. (e.g. Ice Wolf)
They have superficial scars. Esp. over an eye.
If they have breasts, they only wear a bikini for a top. If they do not, they do not wear anything on their chest, unless it's some nonsensical armor.
Baggy cargo pants, either camouflage or "goth" a la zippers and chains.
Eyes that stare into/through your soul.
Must be given an over-the-top RP description. (e.g. Eyes that drank into infinity as the obsidian depths of the ocean deep, a blazing crimson fur that danced in the light like a demonic wildfire consuming the lust and gaze of those who stared into that crashing sea of liquid fire.)
They like using lists to describe themselves.
Gay/bi: Rainbows. Straight: Lots of black and blue, green, or red.
Between the ages of 18-21 or 400+ but still looks like they're 18-21.
They have a dark past. A grimdark past. (Past or secret or both)
Ruthless killer who for some reason doesn't kill anymore.
Extremely talented at everything they do. Doesn't matter if they've never done it before or even heard of it. They're a natural.


That's all I could come up with at the moment.


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2009)

Need multiple tails.  As many as you can think of.


----------



## Idlewild (May 27, 2009)

This is great! Also, try taking some of the descriptions off the Mary-Sue/ Gary Stu list. Those lists have fantastic stereotypes.


----------



## MattyK (May 27, 2009)

It's like in Second Life, it's all about the dick. 

And yes, I'm being a cynical bastard, excuse me.


----------



## Human (May 27, 2009)

Name: Darkfox Nightfang a.k.a. ShadowKitsune (Dark Form)
age: 16
Favorites: Pizza, the mall, Myspace/Facebook, Gaia, 
Hates: Mean people , Haters, Fursicusion, Hot Dogs, politicians
Powers: Can spread love and peace with his é­”æ³•ã®ãƒãƒ¼ãƒˆãƒ“ãƒ¼ãƒ  (Magic Heart Beam) and can open a portal to the worlds of Kingdom Hearts. Wields a seven foot long Key Blade made from a fragment of Inhuyasha's Tetsaiga.  Has a dark form called ShadoKitsune.
Appearance: About 5'9'', with white fur (black in Dark Form). One green eye and one red eye (both red in dark form). Four wings- Two white dove wings and two eagle wings with rainbow feathers (Dark Form-black dove wings, red eagle wings). Waist-length rainbow hair with the colors starting from a blue stripe down the middle( red stripe in Dark Form). Usually wears only a pair of baggy pants with a lot of belts on the legs.  
Three tails (four in Dark Form) each with rainbow stripes right before the tips of the tails (which are black, red in Dark Form)


----------



## Aden (May 27, 2009)

Gotta have multiple "forms", _a la_ Final Fantasy boss.

And DO NOT FORGET an undying love for Pocky.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 27, 2009)

Give it a perfectly sculpted Schwarzenegger body with a perfect six pack, even if it's a girl.  If it has wings, one wing has to be feathered and the other has to be a demon/bat wing.  OH!  Give it multiple sets of wings like Angemon! http://www.thedigiport.com/02Gallery/angemon.jpg
It's also got to have two differently colored eyes.  Both have to be some sort of neon color.


----------



## Ratte (May 27, 2009)

Very angsty emo bastard with odd-eyes and many scars from a brutal past.  Needs to be quiet and vengeful with either long hair or short spiky hair.  Double katanas and prostheitic limbs from a bad accident.  Needs some odd quirk about them to make them somewhat interesting.  Needs more than one penis for a surprise during intimate times, usually with a total "no-way-that-could-ever-be-real" look to it.  Needs to smell like blood from the villagers he/she killed from a random PMS attack.
That's all I got.


----------



## Aden (May 27, 2009)

Oohh, how could I forget? Needs AT LEAST 1200 glowsticks on his or her person at all times.


----------



## Mud (May 27, 2009)

what about the goggles?  You can also add in bandages, wrist warmers and leg warmers.  Oh and weapons of unusual size huge swords that would be too large for their girly boi body to even lift yet alone swing in battle.


----------



## Werevixen (May 27, 2009)

Don't forget to make one of his ears severely scarred.


----------



## Attaman (May 27, 2009)

Another one:  Needs to have a "mindless rage" they can slip into, where all their abilities become more powerful yet they lose control.  Except they don't actually lose control, as the only time they 'can't stop' is when horribly owning a big-bad.  About to strike a friend?  "Thank god I broke out in time."  Going to kill a mother in front of her child?  "Woo, that was a close one."


----------



## Zrcalo (May 27, 2009)

MUST BE A MALE WOLF


----------



## kingdomjacko (May 27, 2009)

LOTS OF FUR AND MARKINGS!!! yes I was yell in a good way.


----------



## Xaerun (May 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> They need a pair of wings, one white feathered the other black.
> They need to have a Katana.


KATANAWINGS
Someone draw this, now!

(I know that's not what you were saying, but that's how I initially interpreted it. Maybe put katanas on his wings? XP)


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2009)

A scar over one eye too


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 27, 2009)

Must be a taur with eight legs and four arms, with rainbow wings, has to be a "weeaboo." Oh yeah has a chibi form!


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2009)

Giant penis. And huge boobs. AND A REALLY REALLY FUCKING BIG ASS GUN!

And multi colored Emo hair.


----------



## SnowFox (May 27, 2009)

This reminds me of Whitenoise's murrsona. If you haven't been to his gallery, I recommend it. Full of great ideas.


----------



## Gavrill (May 27, 2009)

Name: Kurofyre Kitsune (means blackfire fox)
Age: 500+ (Looks 16)
Sex: Yes plz (lol, male)
Species: Fallen angel werewolf
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 150 lbs

Appearance: Slender, yet lots of muscles and a graceful build.
- Hair and fur: Jet black with blue hair tipped black (long in front and spiky in the back)
- Markings: Red marking that change depending on how mad he is, scar over the left eye.
- Eye color: Purple (can change depending on mood)
- Other features: Saber teeth, and one demon wing w/ one angel wing. Has 10 tails, all which change colors depending on mood. 12-inch cock with piercings. Can turn into a bat, plain wolf, demon, human, and demigod

Behavior and Personality: Spitfire guy who only gets mad when you attack his friends. Is very mature and loyal. Loves swords and knows everything about them. His friends support him without question. Is a fearless warrior, but just wants to be loved. Has a dark past that they struggle with.

Skills: Weapon proficiency (esp. w/ katana and guns), control of darkness, pyrokenises, learns almost instantly, can predict moves 
Weaknesses: Butterflies

Likes: Swords, guns, all weapons, meat, sex, being in control, rock music
Dislikes: All things cute, country, being a sub

History: Unknown (will be revealed...)


Clothing/Personal Style: Gothic, scene, band tees, armor
Picture: http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb237/demonkitty_2007/demons%20cats%20or%20foxes%20and%20dogs/EvilWolf.jpg (w/o wings)

Goal: To kill his best friend's murderer
Profession: Warrior/hunter
Personal quote: "ä½•ã€€ï¼ˆãªã«ï¼‰"
Theme song: anything by Linkin Park, Bodies by Drowning Pool
Birthdate: December 13th (on a Friday) 
Star sign: Sagittarius

Favorite food: Meat, pocky
Favorite drink: Tea
Favorite location: A dark, quiet corner
Favorite weather: Raining
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Asparagus 
Least liked drink: Grapefruit juice
Least liked location: the beach 
Least liked weather: sunny

Favorite person: Sesshomaru
Least liked person: Naruto
Friends: Sesshomaru, Inuyasha, Sasuke
Relations: All dead
Enemies: Everyone but his friends
Significant other: Sakura
Orientation: Bisexual


There we go.


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2009)

Quote is, "I'm bisexual, so what."  but really he'd never have sex with a guy.


----------



## Gavrill (May 27, 2009)

Take it or leave it :V


----------



## Human (May 27, 2009)

I left space for the bio. Add and alter it as need be. Honestly the worse it looks the better.


----------



## Gavrill (May 27, 2009)

That is amazing.


----------



## Kaamos (May 27, 2009)

Don't forget a cape.


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2009)

Where is his giant penis?


----------



## Xipoid (May 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Where is his giant penis?




Inexplicably contained within his pants, of course.


----------



## Idlewild (May 27, 2009)

The colors... 
It's such a perfect picture, but the colors burn my retinas! Oh well, the more painful, the better!


----------



## Aden (May 27, 2009)

Where are the glowsticks D:


----------



## Rabies (May 28, 2009)

Along with the "Likes/Dislikes," he needs a list of jewelry/accessory that are NOT OPTIONAL.

MUST BE DRAWN WITH:

-Spiked Collar with a bone-shaped tag

What else?


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 28, 2009)

Now for the chibi version!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

OMG
that pic has made my day... totally made my day.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

Human said:


> I left space for the bio. Add and alter it as need be. Honestly the worse it looks the better.




D: ....

make. it. not. look. like....

GOKU plz..

AAH!! cant get furry rainbow goku out of my head!


----------



## krisCrash (May 28, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Must be a taur with eight legs and four arms, with rainbow wings, has to be a "weeaboo." Oh yeah has a chibi form!



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/982267/



Zrcalo said:


> D: ....
> 
> make. it. not. look. like....
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## HoneyPup (May 28, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/982267/


wow. That is great.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 28, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/982267/


Meh that only has six legs... but I forgot about the massive amount of tails!


----------



## Vincent (May 28, 2009)

get rid of one eye, gives him a " i dont take no sh*@ from no one" look. kinda like Xiaho Dun. Only less emo.


----------



## krisCrash (May 28, 2009)

I didn't draw it, it's an old project similar to this :3 this is the best info I have, sorry: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/699709/


----------



## Matteh (May 28, 2009)

Human said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a193/bloocheez3/mykawaiifursona.jpg
> I left space for the bio. Add and alter it as need be. Honestly the worse it looks the better.





krisCrash said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/982267/


Bwahaha. Both of those are just awesome


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

this thread is awesome.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 28, 2009)

I looked through this, and laughed. Then I hit the art, and laughed much, much harder.

Bravo, people. Bravo.


----------



## makmakmob (May 28, 2009)

He has to be half dark half light. Some sort of Yin Yang thing.
And if he/she's in a story he/she has to blatently die and come back to life somehow.


----------



## Erewolf (May 28, 2009)

Has to be perfect and modest and unique and hair has to be some strange colour. Parents are dead, was raped, and probably has a horrible past. Self hating but everyone loves them. Must be wearing a billion different braclettes or necklaces and have many piercings. MUST BE HAVING SEX ALWAYS. Or self pitying.


----------



## Lyrihl (May 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Consider:
> 
> 
> That's all I could come up with at the moment.


 ^^^ this.

also has: collar and leash, has squeaky toy/bone, and a perpetual smile.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 28, 2009)

I'm fucking shamed of you all.  Not ONE of you have said that it should also be a VAMPIRE before I came here and thought of it.  I was totally sure that someone would have gotten it before me, I wordsearched the thread just to make sure.

HE SHOULD BE A VAMPIRE. :V


----------



## krisCrash (May 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> HE SHOULD BE A VAMPIRE. :V



and HALF WEREWOLF

which SPARKLES


----------



## Morroke (Jun 15, 2009)

At first I was like '>:['

But then I lol'd.


----------



## Snack (Jun 15, 2009)

TWO ANUSES.

That's all I have to contribute.


----------



## Squishypops (Jun 16, 2009)

Have word 'markings' on it's fur eg. BITCH written across its back
Perpetually bleeding slit wrists
12ft Eyelashes if it's a girl (don't forget eyebrows)
Hair over one eye
Craps glowsticks/ syringes
Sets on fire when it's mad
Those bandana things from Naruto
Glowing/ white/ coloured pupils, but can somehow see perfectly
Might even be able to see souls or something
Killed it's siblings/ parents when it was young
7389123729 tails
Stupidly fluffy
Corset percing/ jaw piercing/ fur piercing if you're feeling particularly inspired
Boobs even if it's not anthro

I spend too much time on dA =.=


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 26, 2009)

Human said:


> I left space for the bio. Add and alter it as need be. Honestly the worse it looks the better.





YESSS

IT'S SO.... 
STEREOTYPICAL!

PERFECT!


----------



## Kaihedgie (Jun 26, 2009)

No clothes, absurd penis and breast sizes. Collar. Long tongue (Cock tongue is optional). Always in heat. Must be a rabbit.

I think that's all D:


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

Has pikacu cheeks and ears and has a Star Fox Suit


----------

